# Whole Wheat Noodles



## Constance (Apr 20, 2006)

I bought some yolk free whole wheat noodles a while back, but everytime I started to use them, my husband would turn his nose up and make a face. Last night, I tossed them in the boiling water before he could object, and used them to make tuna casserole. He loved them, and so did I.

I made a huge batch of the tuna, using 12 oz noodles, 2 regular cans of chunk light tuna in spring water, and a large can of Albacore tuna, 2 cans reduced fat cream of mushroom, 2 cans of drained mushrooms, and 1 can of Le Seur peas. I mixed all, added pepper and a little milk, and dished up into 3 casserole dishes. Then I covered the tops with 1/4" thick slices of Velveeta cheese. One went into the oven for us, another went to my son-in-law, and another to my step-grandson and his fiance. I even sent them little bags of potato chips to crumble over the top.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for that one.  I like Tuna Casserole, while husband considers it "eh".  However, he does like whole wheat noodles, so perhaps this recipe will be a compromise for the both of us - lol!!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 20, 2006)

Connie, I have some whole wheat penne that I bet would work in this dish too.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Constance (Apr 20, 2006)

Breezy, you can substitute canned chicken or ham for the tuna. But I'll bet if you try Albacore out on him, he may change his tune. 
Bug, I love penne. I'd add a little more milk to make the mix juicer, though, as it penne soaks up a lot of liquid.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 21, 2006)

connie, et al.,

i have switched, for the most part, over to eating whole wheat pasta for health reasons because we eat so much of it. i'd say 3 or 4 meals a week include pasta.

the best brand that i've found is imported from italy, called bionature brand pasta. it's the closest that i've found to regular semolina pasta in taste and texture.
if you can find it, give it a whirl and lemme know what you think.


----------



## corazon (Apr 21, 2006)

We're making the switch for a healthier diet as well.  We eat ww bread but we were also eating a lot of white rice & pasta.  Now it's brown rice and ww pasta.  I made pancakes with ww flour this week and I liked them better.  Of course, it helps that I put choc chips in them but I did it for the antioxidants.


----------



## Constance (Apr 21, 2006)

I'll keep an eye out for it, Tom. We're trying to eat healthier, too, and we love pasta.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 21, 2006)

We switched to whole wheat pasta some time ago.  We like the Hodgeson Mills brand.  In lasagna, you almost can't tell the difference.  I also love the ww pene, and these corkscrew-shaped hollow noodles that I can't remember the name of right now.  My wife loves the bow-tie shaped noodles.

I have found that because whole wheat pasta has a more pronounced, and less sweet flavor than its semolina-based cousins, it requires bolder sauces and flavorings.  And, strong flavors such as EVOO, and truffle oil compliment it well.

If you really want to get creative with your pancakes, substitute apple sauce for the fat in your whole wheat pancakes.  Also add flavoings such as vanilla, maple, cinnamon, nutmeg, etc.  Then you won't need the, uh, "anti-oxidents".

And whole wheat flour goes well in many quickbreads such as bananna, apple, zuchini, and spice breads.

Try making your own noodles from whole wheat flour, and filling the sheets with dollops of your favorite ravioli fillings.  Or roll around your favorite manicotti fillings.  Be creative.  Let your imagination soar.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Diane1415 (Apr 23, 2006)

try a can of cheddar cheese soup in place of one of the cans of mushroom soup
my kids would not eat mushrooms so I started using cream of celery or cream of onion soups also


----------

